# things didn't go just right



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Last weekend, my hunt when perfectly, and you may have seen that thread. Well....as you guys know, things don't always go that way.

I thought I would post up my hunt from this weekend, for educational purposes as well as entertainment.

I was hunting at Double L ranch near Victoria TX. Pop, put me out Friday night in a tri-pod, and I had a small hole in the brush to watch the road.

As always at this ranch, animals filled the road and started eating the corn. I might have shot an exotic if I saw an exceptional one, but mostly was hunting pigs. 

The weather was in the mid 30's, it was a low overcast and misty. I was wearing MANY layers to stay warm.

Three, "right" sized pigs started toward me. I decided to shoot the first one that gave me the right shot. They were two red and a spotted. As they were working the corn they were changing places and never standing still.

As they entered my shooting lane, the spotten one stepped clear of the others. Quartering a bit away. I drew, picked my spot, and let the arrow slip away.

The light was poor, and I could not see the arrow in flight. I heard it "Whomp" the pig, which turned and ran right at me. As he went by under my stand, I saw that the arrow had entered about the last rib and exited about mid ribs in the off side. It looked low, but a bit back of good.

I know by my considerable pig hunting experience, this is not good. I tell Pop, I don't even want to have a look until the next morning. The temp will be about 30 during the night.

I hope my pig will lay up, not too awefully far and expire in the next twelve hours. I hope I got some liver and he died quickly, but can not count on that.

After the morning hunt, we went and warmed up a bit, and then started the search. After about 30 minutes, one of the other hunters (Thanks Courtney) spotted my pig deep in the middle of a big down fall, under a huge trunk. He was not dead, but close. We finished him with a pistol shot to the head, and he was recovered.

Several things working against me on this. Low light, extra cloths, wet conditions, short time to make a shot through a tight window, etc....

We did several things right, wait for a very long time on a marginal shot, look really hard for the animal, got a good number of people to help look, etc...

pic to follow


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

That's a purty pig!


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice calico! The shot might not of gone as planned but you followed up with a good game plan. Happy Hunting!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool bro....tamale time!!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I was very lucky, could have walked right by this pig a dozen times and not seen it. You can see the entry if you look closely on the pic, the exit was forward and lower.

I normally do slow BBQ pulled pork, when I shoot these. It does not last long. 

Thanks.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Been there done that. Lucky you found it usually the holes plug with fat this time of the year and they don't leave much to follow.

I shot a decent sized boar a couple of weeks ago with my 45 Colt twice. The grandson said he saw a golf ball sized white spot on his side we never found a drop of sign.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

We had a fair blood trail for about 100 yards, then nothing. We were doing a big grid search when we found him. Hogs are terrible for not leaving good sign like you said, even with a good hit at times.


----------



## flat185 (Jul 6, 2009)

Glad you guys recovered him. I'm trying to get back there soon myself and catch up with pop.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice piggy!


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey man, that's a cool pig. Targets all over. Nice trad kill


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

The thing about experience is when something goes wrong (the shot) you can usually make good in the end (got your piggy).

Congrats on your hunt.


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

Good story. Good plan. Congrats on the kill. I have thought of hunting the Double L in the past. Sounds like a nice place to hunt.


----------

